# Orange Dragonfly



## christianoutdoorsguy (Jul 25, 2009)

Please C&C if you will. This is my first pic I have posted and have plenty more I need to start getting up for C&C. I can take the critisizm and actually look forward to it because I know it will only help me.

My pics are ok to edit.

The background is water on both if that helps for C&C. #2 looks a little noisy but both were taken with ISO @ 100, must be water or crop. 

I have only cropped these pics and added borders so far. I need a LOT of help. Got Photo Shop and just got Lightroom. Need to learn how to use em now. I guess I have the tools, just need to know what I am looking for and what to alter/adjust.

Took this with my new to me Nikon 105mm Micro lens w/ tripod on a semi windy day.

#1







#2
Cropped quite a bit and added border


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful shot.


----------

